# Unbekannte Schwedin - Sinnliche Aufnahmen 10x



## Hotcharlie (25 Dez. 2006)

Um dem vorweihnachtlichen Stress zu entfliehen, bin ich wieder mal für zwei Tage in ein abgelegenes, schwedisches Hotel geflüchtet. Eigentlich wollte ich mich in der Hotelsauna entspannen, bis auf einmal eine heisse Schwedin auftauchte. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war auch schon wieder Schluss mit Entspannung. Beim Gespräch über das Verhalten männlicher Elche hab ich sie - rein wissenschaftlich - aufgeklärt und ihr das an ein paar praktischen Beispielen näher gebracht. Wir haben während unsres 30-minütigen Saunaaufenthaltes wohl beide mindestens 3 Kilos verloren und uns für Ostern spontan schon ein (Doppel-)Zimmer reserviert. Natürlich nur um Geld zu sparen und dem Feiertagsspeck vorzubeugen....


----------



## frubinator (26 Dez. 2006)

ja ne is kla ne? 

n1c3 pics by the way...


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Jan. 2007)

Nette Story, heiße Bilder 
Sind das Scans oder Webfounds?


----------



## timberjack911 (28 Jan. 2007)

Wirklich tolle Bilder!
:drip: :drip:


----------



## schnubbel2 (5 März 2007)

Alleine das Wort Schwedin lockt schon immer


----------



## Muli (5 März 2007)

Wirklich sinnliche Bilder!
Gefällt mir echt gut!

Vielen Dank für die klasse Arbeit!


----------



## jucko (11 März 2007)

. 
Traumkörper


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

und unbekannt wird sie auch bleiben....


----------

